# tire chains



## WIN38-55 (Jan 17, 2000)

Are they worth the money? 

------------------
All for one and one for all


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2000)

Never tried them. I have tried studs, but they don't do much on snow - only ice. They do get me over logs that I never dreamed I could go over otherwise though


----------



## WIN38-55 (Jan 17, 2000)

I have tried studs also but they do wear out faster than I figured.Thank for you response. 

------------------
All for one and one for all


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Tire chains are the answer they work well in all conditions. I have used them on 3 wheelers to 4 wheel drive atv's they are the ticket for extra tractions.


----------



## WIN38-55 (Jan 17, 2000)

thats whay I needed to hear. I will be getting some soon. Thank you. 

------------------
All for one and one for all


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2000)

How about those paddle tires? Do they work in snow?


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

I have vampires on my grizzley and i would say they go just as good in snow as mud. So i think paddel tires should perform well.


----------



## WIN38-55 (Jan 17, 2000)

Never tried any. This is my first 4-wheeler

------------------
All for one and one for all


----------

